# CAL RACEWAY - Southern Cal (Orange County)



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Last year we raised $$$ through "GoFundMe" to rebuild the CAL RACEWAY - and man ever since then, the track just gets better and better! Last month a canopy cover was added to the driver's stand to provide shade on those HOT SoCal Sunny afternoons - 

Here's some video from last weekends GT10 Series Event, including our OUTLAW Vintage Trans-Am Class - 

*GT10 "Spec" *- this class is 17.5/Blinky using a Spec motor and ESC from *G-Force* - w/ all motors and esc's tuned by the race director to keep the speeds tight.






*OUTLAW Vintage Trans-Am* - Very similar rules to the *USVTA* but w/ "ROAR" 21.5 motors instead of Novak 25.5 motors.


----------

